# Bachmann Ore Cars -- Do the doors open?



## JoelB (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm thinking about buying some of Bachmann's wooden ore cars (the 98514 or 98570 model numbers), but I don't know if the bottom door(s) open or not. Anyone have any experience with these models? 

Thanks.


----------



## SlateCreek (Jan 2, 2008)

My understanding is that they do not. Could be wrong. 

The new 1:20.3 two bay hoppers, however, do, as do the side dump gons in 1:20.3. 

Matthew (OV)


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

They do not. 

Later, 

K


----------

